

Desire for Daft Punk's iconic helmets creates cottage industry - nightbrawler
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324031404578481680129191190

======
ljf
Here is a Tron inspired DP helmet I made for Glastonbury 2011, was fun to make
though took a good couple of months. I'd say around 70 hours and cost about
£70.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB9GHWFZUjE&feature=yout...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB9GHWFZUjE&feature=youtube_gdata_player)
\- link to build pics and a load of me wearing it at various music festivals:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/35189064@N04/>

Was a real buzz to wear, organised a flash mob with about 40 other robot
wearing types, ended up on a Glastonbury documentary.

If you have any questions about making props like this give me a shout. I
started out knowing nothing, but ended up making everything from my own vacuum
former to learning to solder.

I've been asked a few times when I'm out wearing it, to make one, but I'd be
looking for around £1000 due to the man hours and the extra effort to make
someone else's more perfect. I had thought about learning to slush cast to
make a few for friends to wear this year, but I really don't have the time I'd
need to make the as awesome as I'd like. Also there are the obvious copyright
issues!

------
sailfast
I have to say that I never expected to see the iconic black and white portrait
of a Daft Punk helmet in the Wall Street Journal. That just happened.

Interesting to see them branch out into this subject matter. The related
article on how they've managed to market their album is more their speed.

------
theboywho
I prefer this than Google Glass

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
ultimately this is where Glass will have to go. First comes the tech, then
comes the fashion.

Though knowing Google from past android experiences, they will hard code in
resolution settings for a consistent "experience" completely forgetting that
other form factors will necessitate technological change....so it'll be a
while.

~~~
Raphael
Android is resolution independent. You must be thinking of iOS.

------
coldcode
Page is unavailable. How daft, punks.

------
uptown
People make things. Other people buy said things. Story at 11.

~~~
VMG
People make interesting hacks. Story at hacker news.

~~~
wavefunction
The only interesting aspect of this article to me is the continued rise of
cottage industries like this. The internet facilitates connecting people of
ability (hardware hackers) with their potential patrons.

Too bad these fans can't be creative and industrious themselves. I'd love to
read about a sharing community (plans and schematics) built up solely on
reproducing these sorts of artifacts.

~~~
JimJames
The 405th[1] and therpf[2] are the forums you want. The 405th has more
schematics like you mention but therpf has a wider scope.

1: <http://www.405th.com>

2:<http://www.therpf.com>

Example: A gillion pepakura schematics for skyrim weapons and armours :
[http://www.405th.com/forum/armor-uniform-and-prop-
making/noo...](http://www.405th.com/forum/armor-uniform-and-prop-making/noob-
forum/37378-skyrim-pepakura-files)

